# Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo



## Mou (12 Agosto 2018)

Sto riscoprendo in questi giorni tutti i film fatti da questo trio che ha fatto la storia della comicità italiana. Vedere gli ultimi film orrendi che hanno fatto (_Fuga da ReumaPark_ è imbarazzante, il fondo del barile) mi fa piangere il cuore soprattutto alla luce dei capolavori che hanno sfornato nei precedenti anni di carriera. Su tutti:
- _Tre uomini e una gamba_, vabbè, iconico, tutti noi qui conosciamo le battute e i tormentoni nati dopo questo film.
- _Chiedimi se sono felice_, probabilmente il loro film più intenso e profondo.
- _La leggenda di Al, John e Jack_, imho il loro miglior film dal punto di vista della regina e della recitazione.

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ma non si sono sciolti? Sono poco informato. Sì, mi piacciono comunque. Lo sketch di Pdor poi mi fa morire.


----------



## Mou (12 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma non si sono sciolti? Sono poco informato. Sì, mi piacciono comunque. Lo sketch di Pdor poi mi morire.



Boh penso di sì ma non ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Agosto 2018)

TraumaPark ( girato dietro casa mia ) è veramente uno dei film più brutti degli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> TraumaPark ( girato dietro casa mia ) è veramente uno dei film più brutti degli ultimi 20 anni


Io li ho seguiti fino alla Banda dei Babbi Natale poi li ho persi di vista.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Agosto 2018)

Grandiosi fino a tu la conosci Claudia (che ritengo un bel film anche se viene bistrattato), da lì in poi decaduti progressivamente


----------



## zlatan (12 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Grandiosi fino a tu la Claudia (che ritengo un bel film anche se viene bistrattato), da lì in poi decaduti progressivamente



Si concordo 
Ma li rivedo tutti volentieri e rido come un matto. L'ultimo film é pazzesco x quanto brutto e l'ho interpretato come un addio, ma l'hanno smentito di recente


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sto riscoprendo in questi giorni tutti i film fatti da questo trio che ha fatto la storia della comicità italiana. Vedere gli ultimi film orrendi che hanno fatto (_Fuga da ReumaPark_ è imbarazzante, il fondo del barile) mi fa piangere il cuore soprattutto alla luce dei capolavori che hanno sfornato nei precedenti anni di carriera. Su tutti:
> - _Tre uomini e una gamba_, vabbè, iconico, tutti noi qui conosciamo le battute e i tormentoni nati dopo questo film.
> - _Chiedimi se sono felice_, probabilmente il loro film più intenso e profondo.
> - _La leggenda di Al, John e Jack_, imho il loro miglior film dal punto di vista della regina e della recitazione.
> ...



Francamente per quanto sono bravi(li adoro in quanto li seguo dai tempi di 'mai dire gol') credo che a livello cinematografico siano stati gestiti malissimo.
'Tre uomini e una gamba', 'cosi è la vita' sono stati film ben fatti ma comi si fa a produrre robaccia tipo 'Fuga da ReumaPark'?
Il successo di checco zalone avrebbe dovuto insegnare loro che la comicità andrebbe indirizzata e incamerata dentro un certo tipo di prodotto.
Non esiste comicità senza intelligenza e i loro film sono troppo spesso stupidi.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Grandiosi fino a tu la conosci Claudia (che ritengo un bel film anche se viene bistrattato), da lì in poi decaduti progressivamente


Penso che fino al Cosmo sul comò erano salvabili, poi sono calati.


----------



## Milanista (12 Agosto 2018)

Ultimi film orribili, a teatro se la cavano ancora, visti di recente


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2018)

Un grande trio, tantissime risate con loro fin dagli anni 90.
Sono sempre stati fenomenali a teatro e agli inizi del loro percorso quando erano fissi a mai dire gol, una comicità diversa dall'attuale (demenziale) ma leggera e per tutta la famiglia.
Sono stati eccezionali anche al cinema, secondo me, fino al 2004 con Tu la conosci Claudia? da lì hanno cercato di inventarsi qualcosa di nuovo, moderno, snaturandosi completamente per rimanere al passo coi tempi senza riuscirci, l'ultimo dei loro film "moderni" un pelo decente è stato Il ricco il povero e il maggiordomo, gli altri per sicurezza non li ho mai visti perché sono state solo delle forzature per accontentare i fan.
Diciamo che l'essenza di questo trio era riuscire a tirare fuori grandi sketch con poco o niente, una panchina e 5 posti a sedere più una spalla femminile, in questo sono sempre stati i migliori e verranno ricordati per questo.
Forse in pochi se lo ricordano ma negli anni 90 avevano fatto, sempre nel contenitore di mai dire gol, Gli svizzeri, una serie molto divertente che vi consiglio di andare a vedere su youtube...


----------



## Mou (12 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un grande trio, tantissime risate con loro fin dagli anni 90.
> Sono sempre stati fenomenali a teatro e agli inizi del loro percorso quando erano fissi a mai dire gol, una comicità diversa dall'attuale (demenziale) ma leggera e per tutta la famiglia.
> Sono stati eccezionali anche al cinema, secondo me, fino al 2004 con Tu la conosci Claudia? da lì hanno cercato di inventarsi qualcosa di nuovo, moderno, snaturandosi completamente per rimanere al passo coi tempi senza riuscirci, l'ultimo dei loro film "moderni" un pelo decente è stato Il ricco il povero e il maggiordomo, gli altri per sicurezza non li ho mai visti perché sono state solo delle forzature per accontentare i fan.
> Diciamo che l'essenza di questo trio era riuscire a tirare fuori grandi sketch con poco o niente, una panchina e 5 posti a sedere più una spalla femminile, in questo sono sempre stati i migliori e verranno ricordati per questo.
> Forse in pochi se lo ricordano ma negli anni 90 avevano fatto, sempre nel contenitore di mai dire gol, Gli svizzeri, una serie molto divertente che vi consiglio di andare a vedere su youtube...



Gli svizzeri erano un capolavoro, con Giacomino che interpretava l'invidioso perdente, Giovanni il sig. Rezzonico sempre fortunatissimo e Aldo la guardia Huber.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2018)

il film dei babbi natali a me è piaciuto sinceramente...


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Gli svizzeri erano un capolavoro, con Giacomino che interpretava l'invidioso perdente, Giovanni il sig. Rezzonico sempre fortunatissimo e Aldo la guardia Huber.



Giacomino era lo stilista più famoso di tutto il canton Ticino e conosciuto pure nei Grigioni, invidioso del sig. Rezzonico e sempre pronto a farlo fuori.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Agosto 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sto riscoprendo in questi giorni tutti i film fatti da questo trio che ha fatto la storia della comicità italiana. Vedere gli ultimi film orrendi che hanno fatto (_Fuga da ReumaPark_ è imbarazzante, il fondo del barile) mi fa piangere il cuore soprattutto alla luce dei capolavori che hanno sfornato nei precedenti anni di carriera. Su tutti:
> - _Tre uomini e una gamba_, vabbè, iconico, tutti noi qui conosciamo le battute e i tormentoni nati dopo questo film.
> - _Chiedimi se sono felice_, probabilmente il loro film più intenso e profondo.
> - _La leggenda di Al, John e Jack_, imho il loro miglior film dal punto di vista della regina e della recitazione.
> ...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io li ho seguiti fino alla Banda dei Babbi Natale poi li ho persi di vista.



Anch'io, vidi questo al cinema, non fu un granché e capii l'inizio del declino quindi li lasciai perdere. Però effettivamente nei film precedenti hanno sempre fatto ridere e riflettere con uno stile tutto loro e gradevolissimo. Poi le cose belle, come in qualche loro film insegnano, prima o poi hanno una fine e loro tre non sfuggono a questo destino.


----------



## Mou (12 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Giacomino era lo stilista più famoso di tutto il canton Ticino e conosciuto pure nei Grigioni, invidioso del sig. Rezzonico e sempre pronto a farlo fuori.



Maitrè del pret-a-portèr


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Maitrè del pret-a-portèr









Mai umiliare uno stilista [cit.]
Bello anche quello dove Rezzonico rimane attaccato con la lingua al frigo.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> TraumaPark ( girato dietro casa mia ) è veramente uno dei film più brutti degli ultimi 20 anni


Concordo...davvero orribile...
Ma hanno rispolverato i loro vecchi personaggi proposti a Mai dire goal...e solo per questo è valsa la pena vederlo tutto...
I sardi,I Bulgari,gli Svizzeri...e poi il mio idolo...Johnny Glamour ....quando l'ho rivisto ho riso per un quarto d'ora


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il film dei babbi natali a me è piaciuto sinceramente...


Si non è male, ma da lì è iniziato il declino di idee secondo me.


----------

